# Web Hosting Control Panels



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 28, 2010)

Anyone here has had any experience with them, specifically installing and maintaining them? Im helping a friend start up a web hosting company and im utterly clueless.

I have ascertained what the prioritizes are.

Ease of maintenance
FOSS
Ease of use from both ends

I'm reading this. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Control_panel_(web_hosting)


----------



## Disparia (Jan 28, 2010)

On the free side I've used Webmin and ISPConfig. Considering ease of use, it would be Webmin. But there are of course more than just those two available. I'd research all panels with current development/regular updates. As well, webhostingtalk.com has a forum specifically for panel discussion.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 28, 2010)

Thx buddey


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2010)

free panels wont do you much good. most people use cpanel, a lot of customers also expect it


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 28, 2010)

cpanel .. hmm ok ....


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2010)

what kind of web hosting company are you trying to start? hosting? vps? dedicated? managed? unmanaged?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 28, 2010)

Web hosting , and providing databases and email addresses with the accounts


----------



## regexorcist (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm looking for some cheap web hosting.

A FOSS panel is fine
Shared hosting is fine
At least 3 MySql and email accounts would be nice
Apache w/ mod_php, mod_perl and mod_python would suit my needs  
A CGI directory (for some scripts)
and a shell account w/ ssh access (many hosting accounts don't offer this, so it's a good niche)
I don't mind going offline for maintenance no and then 
I'm in no rush and can be very flexible

Give me a yell when your getting close to going live
and maybe we can work something out


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 6, 2010)

thx thanks for the hints


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 13, 2010)

just set up ehcp, webmin would not go, ima tst it out live 2mrw


----------



## TIGR (Feb 13, 2010)

I get all my sites hosted at ICDSoft and they have their own in-house developed control panel, which I actually like better than CPanel (have used that often in the past). I'm sorry I can't help you regarding setting it up on that end, but I will have to agree that CPanel seems to be expected by many people looking for hosting. However, one can learn one's way around anything that has all the needed features.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 13, 2010)

Ill tell you how goes it today


----------



## regexorcist (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't think CPanel is important at all, just list the 
user access program you offer with the other specs.
If you don't mention it, people might expect CPanel.

More importantly, you need to fill a niche, not go 
head-to-head against the "Big Guys".

For one thing, I hate giving my credit card which many require
(they are looking to automatically charge you forever)
I only consider hosting plans that except pay pal.

I also like a shell account (limited permissions is fine),
but I like freedom of a shell. 
(many providers don't allow you a shell on shared hosting)

Offer FastCGI, mod_Python, mod_ruby and mod_perl.
Offer a framework like Django or Rails, become known
for offering what the "Big Guys" don't.

This may take some more research and testing, but
it probably means more business in the end.

By the way, I've had many sites in the past and ALWAYS
prefer the "little guy" that offers something different.

Good Luck and keep us posted!!


----------

